# Vote and it could help the HWS get a $10,000 donation.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Please take the time to vote it's for a great cause!!
Should we win it all goes to the Hedgehog Welfare Society to help with the massive rescue effort in Texas.
Another hedgie has been in this contest for the last 2 weeks and has gotten just a few votes  
Come on people and vote it only takes a minute to signup!
Voting starts 1-22-2010
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408
I posted this on my facebook and hedgehog world as well as HHC and got a Whopping 4 votes so far  and one of those was mine.
Sure is alot of hedgie lovers on these sites :? 
So many people want to help with the rescue effort but can't take 2 minutes to signup and vote :roll: and just don't understand it :shock:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I voted for Xavier and his cute little pink nose. :mrgreen: 
I just logged back in, no need to sign up again.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, voting also just opened for this round today, I think. I clicked the link last night, but couldn't vote yet. And it's still pretty early in the day, so once more people are up and moving, he should get more votes! (hopefully, anyway)


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Done and done!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If anyone wants to link this(http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408)
to their Facebook,Myspace,etc. please do! 
Thanks Larry


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, voting started 12 am today. Vicki's Zander I think got around 200 votes for the first round, but there are some dog people out there too that have a lot of contacts. Try racking up several hundred... :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Yes, voting started 12 am today. Vicki's Zander I think got around 200 votes for the first round, but there are some dog people out there too that have a lot of contacts. Try racking up several hundred... :?


Yea Zander had 271 votes and the winner had over 1,600  
1,600 is alot of votes but if every involved hedgie owner would vote it would not even be close  it's just a matter of getting the word out :!:


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I joined and voted!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

So should we vote for Zander or Xavier in round 3? I'm confused because there are 2 hedgehogs in this round! I want the HWS to get that $$$!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

rainbowcookie said:


> So should we vote for Zander or Xavier in round 3? I'm confused because there are 2 hedgehogs in this round! I want the HWS to get that $$$!


You can vote for both  here's what it says on the website:

How many votes can I place?
Once logged in, you can then vote for as many different pets as you want, but you can only place one vote per pet during each voting period. (Note: each voting period lasts a week, NOT a day.)


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Done! Pets who support the HWS get my votes!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vickies hog Zander is in the contest also here is zander's link:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589956066

Here's Xavier link again:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408

You can vote for both!!
Would be a big lift for the HWS to get this donation!


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

I voted for both!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier has 40 votes and Zander has 36 but the leader has 133 :roll: 
I posted on HHC,HW,CnH,HWS yahoo group,facebook,my 2 websites and emailed it too over 100 contacts telling them to fwd it to all their contacts to keep it going and still only got 40 votes so far  it's really a shame that people can't take 2 minutes to vote.I'm very disappointed  I really thought we could make a difference  :evil:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

There's still time maybe lots of people are going to vote really soon.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I forwarded it to a bunch of people and I'm gonna try and get all my 9 room mates to vote. 2nd and 3rd place get donations too right?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

emeko said:


> I forwarded it to a bunch of people and I'm gonna try and get all my 9 room mates to vote. 2nd and 3rd place get donations too right?


Thanks for the help Emeko  if everyone done the same as you we would have a excellent chance!
This contest goes for 12 weeks...the top 5 each week will be going to the finals...60 pets in total will be in the finals.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vickies hog Zander is in the contest also here is zander's link:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589956066

Here's Xavier link again:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408

You can vote for both!!
Would be a big lift for the HWS to get this donation!


----------



## SteviesMommy (Jan 11, 2010)

Voted! Goodluck!


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

just voted for both!! i really hope at least one of them win! it would be great to give all of that money to help the HWS!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier has 61 votes as of 2:30pm est and is in 12th place out of nearly 4,000 pets  !
Zander has 56 votes and is in 20th place  !
If we can just finish in the top 5 we will be entered into the finals :!: so keep those votes coming :!:

Vickies hog Zander is in the contest also here is zander's link:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589956066

Here's Xavier link again:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408

You can vote for both!!
Would be a big lift for the HWS to get this donation!Vickies hog Zander is in the contest also here is zander's link:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589956066

Here's Xavier link again:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408

You can vote for both!!
Would be a big lift for the HWS to get this donation!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder if any of our other pets would get more votes... I think hedgehog pics are the cutest, but I'm sure my cats would want any donations they might get to go to the hedgehogs, too! 

Maybe I'll enter a pic of one of the cats to try to win the $ for the HWS... One is sarcastic and sassy, but the other is fluffy and very photogenic. I'll post a link here if I get a good photo to enter!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

rainbowcookie said:


> I wonder if any of our other pets would get more votes... I think hedgehog pics are the cutest, but I'm sure my cats would want any donations they might get to go to the hedgehogs, too!
> 
> Maybe I'll enter a pic of one of the cats to try to win the $ for the HWS... One is sarcastic and sassy, but the other is fluffy and very photogenic. I'll post a link here if I get a good photo to enter!


If you post another picture, it will just split the votes the the hedgehog won't end up with as many. It's best if there is only one HWS photo so all votes go to the one.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I thought so, Nancy... but there are 2 pics of hedgehogs for the HWS in this round and I have voted for both. I am afraid it would get really confusing searching for the particular animal who wants to give $ for the HWS, though.

There are so many people on this website with such cute hedgehog pictures! If everyone entered their pics in the contest, I'd vote for all the hedgehogs! I don't know if everyone would take the time to bother, though.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah, i agree with nancy, not everyone would take the time to vote for 3 different pets all for the same cause. if we could just pile all of our votes together with one animal, we would be unstoppable!!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Voted for both hedgies! Glad I saw this I was going to enter mine  :roll:


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just voted for both as well~ good luck, hedgies!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

As of 11:20 est Xavier is 110 votes out of 5th place and Zander is 114 votes from 5th place.
You can vote for both!!
Would be a big lift for the HWS to get this donation!Vickies hog Zander is in the contest also

Here's Xavier link again:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589949408

Here is zander's link:
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589956066


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Voting has ended and i'd like to say thanks to the small handful of people that voted Xavier ended up with 105 votes and Zander had 96.


EDIT BECAUSE SOMEONE SNITCHED TO BISSELL


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Voting has ended and i'd like to say thanks to the small handful of people that voted Xavier ended up with 105 votes and Zander had 96.
> I made up new email accounts to vote over 30 times so this means only about 75 people voted and 20-25 of them were my friends and family.
> There will be more hedgies in the contest this week but IMO it's a waste of time because most of the so called hedgie lovers want take the time to vote :roll:


Bissell's website keeps telling me its experiencing technical difficulty. But I'm curious, what numbers did they end up for this week?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> Bissell's website keeps telling me its experiencing technical difficulty. But I'm curious, what numbers did they end up for this week?


1st only had 590 votes.
2nd had 562
3rd had 550
4th had 530
5th had 454

Would have been very easy to get into 5th place this week if people would have only voted


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I just voted for week 4 and only saw one hedgehog for the HWS. There were a few other hedgehog pictures, but I only voted for the HWS hedgie.

PLEASE! If you enter your hedgehog in the Bissell MVP contest, mention that you are a member of the HWS so we know who to vote for!

I suggest bookmarking the contest on your computer and trying to vote every week. Don't give up! Anything can happen! There are still several weeks to go--and the HWS still has a chance!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't given up on that $10,000 donation for the HWS! Vote for my handsome little man, Aries.

http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890

He's the only hedgehog competing this week! And I must say... he's so much cuter than the doggy winners who have won in previous weeks!

Vote and get the word out! HWS needs that $$$! Don't give up! Anything can happen!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Voted for Aries  
Come on and vote people!
http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't forget! Vote for Aries and the HWS! He's only got 12 votes! That's NOT ENOUGH to get the $10,000 for the HWS! Go Aries GO!

http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

My hedgehog, Aries, is trying to win $10,000 for the Hedgehog Welfare Society! Please vote for my little wild man and help the hedgehogs!

http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

rainbowcookie said:


> My hedgehog, Aries, is trying to win $10,000 for the Hedgehog Welfare Society! Please vote for my little wild man and help the hedgehogs!
> 
> http://mvp.bissell.com/mvp_PetDetail.aspx?id=8589981890


Sad to see how many people have voted


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I know! I want the HWS to win so much! No wonder everyone is giving up on this... I've pestered everyone I know to vote! Now I'll just have to do it AGAIN in week 6!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Voting has ended for week 5.
All you HHC members should be proud Aries got a whopping 56 votes  :x


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Poop. No wonder people and their hedgehogs competing in the other rounds gave up. We've got a great community here, but this is disappointing. I *know* there are more than 56 homes taking in TX hedgehogs... that's all the work of HWS, people! I want them to win some money to take care of the hedgehogs!

I'm discouraged. Thanks for the support, Larry. You rock.


----------

